# Aquarium Forums



## Jason Baliban (Mar 3, 2005)

Ok.....maybe this will be helpful to everyone. Can we cover some forums for different areas of our hobby. Plants are a small part of our community.

Planted:

www.plantedtank.net
www.aquabotanicwetthumb.infopop.cc/eve
www.aquaticplantcentral.com

Reef:

http://www.thereeftank.com/

etc......

I'm sure we could all use this tool to help us find specifics. Please share all your forums and tell us what they help us with. Hopefully we can spread the community.

Maybe we can make this a sticky if enough info builds.

Thanks

jB


----------



## Minnie (Feb 12, 2005)

How about www.plantgeek.net ? I like their dictionary of plants.


----------



## Spar (Aug 7, 2003)

Predatory Fish:
www.waterwolves.com
www.aquaticpredators.com

Dart Frogs (i.e. Planted Vivariums are a big part of it):
www.dendroboard.com


----------



## esarkipato (Jul 19, 2005)

www.aquariumadvice.com

this is a great website for all sorts of stuff, included planted tanks. Tons of participants.


----------



## Jdinh04 (Mar 15, 2004)

www.cichliddepot.com
www.fishboard.net
www.fishforums.net
www.aquariacentral.com
www.myfishtank.net
www.guppies.com
www.aquatic-predators.com
www.aquatic-terrors.com
www.aqua-addiction.net
www.cichlidcave.net


----------



## jhoetzl (Feb 7, 2005)

Nice photography site for aquariums...

http://aquatic-photography.com/


----------



## ringram (Jan 19, 2005)

My three favorate aquatic plant forums/sites:
www.plantedtank.net (the best, of course!)
www.aquaticplantcentral.com (very thorough plant, algae and fish database as well as numerous posts to read up on)
www.plantgeek.net (nice resourse that I check on from time to time)
----------------
A few others I came up with:
http://tropicalresources.net/ (mostly dedicated to fish, but pretty well done site. I don't have much to say as I haven't been there too much yet)
http://www.killies.com (for those who are interested. don't be fooled, the forums discuss other topics as well!)
http://aquabotanicwetthumb.infopop.cc/eve (A very good resource and forum for planted tanks and the like)
http://www.csd.net/~cgadd/aqua/articles.htm (Chuck's Planted Aquarium Pages --- nutrient calculator and Co2 chart!)
http://www.rexgrigg.com/ (Read up on this. Not just for beginners! This guy knows what he's talking about!)
http://www.disky-design.dk/fish/PlantSearch/PlantSearch.html (Aquatic plant search engine)
http://www.tropica.com/default.asp (Tropica Aquatic plant database w/ latin names & drawings of plants)
http://www.thekrib.com/ (Can't forget the original! This site has one of the most vast, complete databases of information on the net in regards to planted aquariums)
-----------

I guess that's about it. Post if I forgot something. Maybe we should make this a sticky 

-Ryan


----------

